# Ein kleiner Witz ...



## Driver (8 Aug. 2006)

Den habe ich gerade gefunden ...

Brad Pitt, Robby Williams und Dieter Bohlen sterben bei einem Unfall und kommen in den Himmel Als sie dort ankommen, sagt Petrus zu ihnen:
"Wir haben eine einzige Regel hier im Himmel: Nicht auf die Enten treten!"

Sie betreten also den Himmel und tatsächlich: Enten über Enten überall. Es ist nahezu unmöglich, nicht auf eine Ente zu treten, und obwohl sie ihr Bestes geben, um das zu vermeiden, tritt Brad auf eine Ente.

Petrus kommt zu ihm mit der hässlichsten Frau, die er je gesehen hat, kettet sie aneinander und sagt:
"Zur Strafe, dass du auf eine Ente getreten bist, wirst du den Rest der Ewigkeit an dieses hässliche Weib gekettet verbringen!"

Am nächsten Tag tritt Robby auf eine Ente, und Petrus, dem nichts entgeht, eilt herbei und mit ihm eine andere extrem hässliche Frau. Er kettet sie aneinander mit derselben Bemerkung wie bei Brad.

Bohlen hat dies alles beobachtet und achtet sorgfältig darauf, wohin er tritt, damit ihn nicht dasselbe Schicksal ereilt. Er bringt es fertig, monatelang umherzugehen, ohne auf eine Ente zu treten.

Eines Tages kommt Petrus zu ihm mit der überwältigendsten Frau, die er je gesehen hat: eine große, gebräunte, kurvige sexy Brünette. Petrus kettet sie wortlos aneinander.

Bohlen sagt:
"Wüsste gern, wie ich es verdient habe, den Rest der Ewigkeit mit dir verbunden zu werden."

Die Schöne erwidert mürrisch:
"Ich bin auf so ne scheiß Ente getreten!"


----------



## joda01 (8 Aug. 2006)

hahahaha geil *schrei**heul*


----------



## unleashed (8 Aug. 2006)

kenn ich schon! auf jeden fall immer weider gut!


----------

